# Please ID these p's



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Sorry for the bad pics. I will post some more later.

First one:









Second One:


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

The first is for sure Rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They both look like rhoms to me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No expert but I agree with GG


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> They both look like rhoms to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Maybe, I lightened the image:


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

> Maybe, I lightened the image


What are you thinking it is Frank?


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

It looks like a bad ass rhom.............


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

those red eyes are so cool


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Those eyes are so red!


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

looks like a rhom....sweet red eye


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

damn amonia burns


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam beat up looking rhoms


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

both look like rhombs


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

rhoms


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. Rhoms...







!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

> > Maybe, I lightened the image
> 
> 
> What are you thinking it is Frank?


Think it is Rhoms Frank?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

A very sick rhomb, but just doesn't look right. The eye color is the hook on that ID.


----------

